# 20-30 Fry Today !



## chophousemusic (Feb 21, 2009)

I was so happy to see, when I came home from work today, 20-30 fry swimming next to their parents protecting them, in my community tank.-- Krib cichlids. So I know they might not last, as some say, but i recently set up a 10 gallon, planning to transfer these kribs and their fry to this tank as soon as possible. How long should I wait until I move these fry and their parents to the 10 gallon breeding tank? I know i take the risk of messing up the pair if i move them to a new environment...but does anyone have any advice to make the transition easiest?? They're breeding territory is underneath a piece of cave like driftwood. I figure Im gonna try n put a bucket in the tank...fill with water...and put the wood in there..hoping to get the male and female cichlid in there with it and the fry...and possibly move it all together..but i have a feeling its not going to work out that easy..?

The thing is my friends giving me 2 electric blue jacks on monday that I must make room for, and hopefully trying to move the cichlids by then...cause I know adding new fish to the tank with the fry might not be a good idea. What should I do ?


----------



## chophousemusic (Feb 21, 2009)

51 views but nobody knows anything?


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to see that nobody could help you. I have absolutely no experience with Kribs but I was thinking that if you set up the 10g so it looked exactly like their current home it might go better. Or possibly keep the JD's in the 10 if they are still babies until you can move the Kribs with their fry. I don't know - just thinking out loud.
Today's Monday, did you get the Jacks? Would love to see pictures of them!


----------



## smokinhos (Jun 25, 2007)

Kribs... Hmmm... Been a while...

I would recommend a couple of things. First off- move mom with the fry is anything and leave dad alone. I noticed that shortly after the fry were born the female was pretty agressive toward the male (in a 20L). Maybe that won't be the case for you, but that'ts what happened to me.

As for the 10 gallon, great idea, just set it up with a sponge filter and small heater (get the temperature close to the main tank). I like to use sand as my substrate (some people use nothing). Put a couple things for them to hide under and around. Go ahead and fill the 10 gallon with the water from your other tank. Not knowing the size of your tank I would recommend a little over a few days or a week, try not to change the water chemistry too much in the process. As for moving the fry, best if done after the egg yokes are gone and they are free swimming.

Typically African Cichlids (mouth brooders) don't need mom and readily take finely group flakes and other small foods. I would think that the Kribs would be very similar. Get yourself a nice small net and start moving 'em when they can readily eat. Get them free swimming and looking for food on their own and you are good to go...

Hope this helps...


----------



## chophousemusic (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanx...appreciate the help...yeah the mother n father do a good job of protecting them for now...but another week or two when they get bigger...im gonna try n move them..


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Chophouse,

Moving fry and their parents can be a tricky business. If the community tank is not too populated, you can try leaving the parents and their fry alone for the first two weeks (just remember to feed the fry several times daily with food of an appropriate size). After two weeks the fry should be independent enough to move them to separate quarters. Adding additional fish to the tank during this time is not advisable.

Moving the entire family as discussed in your post may not work. The undue stress will likely damage parent to parent and parent to fry bonding. Whatever you decide to to, a 10-gallon tank is probably too small for your pair and is surely too small for the entire family. A 20-long would be better.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

